# Anyone got Adobe CS 2?



## Veljo (May 25, 2005)

Just curious to see if anyone has the Adobe CS 2 suite yet, and what they think.


----------



## Natobasso (May 26, 2005)

I'm still using CS, but here's a good review for ya!

http://reviews-zdnet.com.com/Adobe_Creative_Suite_2_0_Premium__Windows_/4505-3628_16-31319500-2.html


----------



## texanpenguin (May 26, 2005)

I don't have it, but I've seen it and read up on it:

Illustrator CS2 is great - finally OS X users can regain the features of the defunct Adobe Streamline (it was not Classic compatible) with LiveTrace! Huzzah! (Big deal for me - Streamline was once my most beloved Adobe product).

Photoshop CS2 is a gimmicky update of CS from what I can tell. It has the new perspective thing, and similar pretend features.

InDesign CS2 looks good, but I haven't looked far into it.

Version Cue has been updated heavily.

I don't like or use Acrobat, so I don't care about Acrobat updates.


----------



## Parke (May 26, 2005)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> Photoshop CS2 is a gimmicky update of CS from what I can tell. It has the new perspective thing, and similar pretend features.



It depends what you use photoshop for. For me and several of my coworkers who do a lot of Commercial and Architectural photography, the perspective tool can be a lifesaver, and the Camera Raw tools have been highly enhanced including an auto adjust.  Not to mention they added a lot of new cameras (no more updating that pesky file). Which is wonderful for the Portrait photographers (can save tons of time).  Unfortunately I havent been able to play with it as much as I'd like but, hopefully I'll get around to it soon.


----------



## garmp (May 26, 2005)

I'd have to agrre with Texanpenguin, that the long lost Streamline feature is GREAT. The Livetrace feature is sooooo much more and almost the price of the upgrade by it self.


----------



## pipermalibu (May 26, 2005)

This is the best Photoshop update yet....wow, the time it has saved me already....get it now!!!

PS. I am a Photographer - not rendering or art

http://www.lifescapephoto.com


----------



## Veljo (May 26, 2005)

I just got myself a copy last night. Took me about 45 minutes to install the whole thing (wow) but once it installed everything went out fine. First impressions are everything seems nicer, but I haven't had the time to test anything out yet.


----------



## mindbend (May 28, 2005)

Just got it. Not deep enough into it for much to say. I really wanted to upgrade the whole office (five machines), but I just can't justify it, so I'm only putting it on two machines and we'll save backwards for InDesign work if needed (glad they have that feature).

InDesign's new object styles is my favorite new feature. Many times I'll have multiple frames that I want stylized the same and hated having to go through and change each separately. Or like a same drop shadow effect on multiple objects. Very nice.

The Bridge seems fairly well implemented and nicely laid out. I'm not sure how often I'll actually use it. I'm kind of stuck in my old ways I guess. Plus, when I dl'd a stock photo comp, I got an error when trying to load it into Photoshop! So much for convenience. I was able to manually load it once I found it in the Finder. I liked the updated web information (tips and tricks and news). At least I think it was updated via web.

Illustrator's Live Trace seems to work very well. Also, it's a temporary effect until you Expand it permanently, which is great. It's also very fast. Great job Adobe!

That's all my very limited xp so far. Looking forward to more. Admittedly, overall it seems like fairly minimal and subtle improvements, but to those of us who make a living with the suite, they may indeed be valuable and worthwhile.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 28, 2005)

iwas using illustrator 2.  very displeased!  ever since CS they have been championing the PDF and it's made the basic .ai rendering so much slower. i'm going back to 10 as soon as i can afford it. adobe of late seem to just be adding gimmicky features and charging $500 for them.  when they start to actually rethnk the way, say, vectors are done, then i'll be interested. macOS is a vector based OS (bitmaps rendered on the paths of vectors), you would have thought illustrator mac would take advantage of this technology that runs to the core. macOS renders it's vectors almot without thinking about it, illustrator takes ages. if it wasn't for the macintosh, adobe wouldn't be the comapny it is today

£0.02


----------



## Trillian (Jun 4, 2005)

I went on a bit of a shopping spree, and got cs2 and a tablet, but I've ran into problems with it. 

The good : Illustrator is really nice now
The bad: Photoshop is radomly crashing with my tablet
The ugly: Version cue refuses to start, and Bridge takes ~10 minutes to launch.


----------



## pipermalibu (Jun 4, 2005)

That is weird. I have a wacom tablet...no problems and Bridge launches in about 5 seconds (Dual G5)


----------



## Trillian (Jun 4, 2005)

my system is acting kinda funky, so I'll probably wipe the harddrive clean, and do a fresh install of everything. Hopefully that'll fix it


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 5, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> if it wasn't for the macintosh, adobe wouldn't be the comapny it is today
> 
> £0.02



Actually, if it wasn't for postcript, Adobe wouldn't even exist!


----------



## Bling (Jun 22, 2005)

My experience: the first time I used InDesign CS2 it wouldn't open an older InDesign file that had 2 words on it. It froze everything.


----------



## Skidmark (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I have Adobe CS 2.

We are a design agency and are currently testing it with our workflow.  It is a step up from CS1 with a few new features, but nothing mind blowing.

It does, however, fix some bugs and acts a bit more friendly in bad document situations.

Even though I have a love/hate relationshiop with Adobe and their inability to admit to buggy software, this update will probably be a necessary one.


----------



## jjividen (Jun 24, 2005)

Been reading the posts on CS2 so here is my experience...great! After getting crashes on Bridge, the updater not updating and slow response, I tore down my 250 gig harddrive and reinstalled everything. Now it is cruising along and has been fantastic to use on my numerous wedding files. 
The updater in Bridge still does not work...after calling Adobe, they could not fix the problem but gave me a link for the 1.1 upgrade. It is more stable and seems to have fixed all random crashes.
The CS2 improvements are numerous and I will address any particular concerns or questions anyone has if you write me but at this time, I can only say it is still the best photo editor for the money and I am not an Adobe fan by any means. Have been using the Wacom Intuous 3 tablet with their newest driver on Tiger and have not had any glitches.


----------



## mindbend (Jun 28, 2005)

Anyone using Suitcase and CS2? 

Since CS2, Suitcase no longer automatically activates fonts, but they DO appear in CS2 apps when I manually activate them.

Do I have to manually install an activator plugin or something?


----------

